# Anyone know who makes Westinghouse TV's?



## shane3547 (May 25, 2005)

I'm looking at ordering a LCD from Dell and they only have the Westinghouse brand ... Does anyone know who makes them? I'm thinking it's JVC as that's the only Home Theatre they offer.

But I could be and usually am wrong. lol


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Quick Google search found this:

Noob questions.. and any opinion on Westinghouse 32 LCD?

Westinghouse Digital uses LCD TVs from Chi Mei OptoElectronics. Chi Mei is the 3rd largest LCD producer in the world and OEMS to quite a few other companies.


----------



## shane3547 (May 25, 2005)

JumboJones said:


> Quick Google search found this:
> 
> Noob questions.. and any opinion on Westinghouse 32 LCD?
> 
> Westinghouse Digital uses LCD TVs from Chi Mei OptoElectronics. Chi Mei is the 3rd largest LCD producer in the world and OEMS to quite a few other companies.


Thanks, i did google but I guess I overlooked your results. Thanks again.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

A friend of mine bought a Westinghouse TV from Dell about a month ago and he really likes it. I am also in the market for a new TV and considered buying from Dell because of this. I also need to have the TV shipped and Dell ships for free where Future Shop or Best Buy shipping is about $100.

This TV is tempting. 47" 1080p with 4 HDMI ports and a 3 year warranty.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Well, if you were in doubt of Westinghouses quality/commitment to the television sector, this should may you breath a little easier. Great idea, I currently hide all my cords through my wall, this would make things so much easier.

Electronista | Westinghouse unveils cable-free HDTV


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

JumboJones said:


> Well, if you were in doubt of Westinghouses quality/commitment to the television sector, this should may you breath a little easier. Great idea, I currently hide all my cords through my wall, this would make things so much easier.
> 
> Electronista | Westinghouse unveils cable-free HDTV


It'll be a long wait to the store shelves.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

5andman said:


> It'll be a long wait to the store shelves.


Not according to the article, unless you consider a few months too long.


> Westinghouse will provide more details about the wireless TV when CES begins next week and expects to launch a shipping set for home users sometime in the spring


----------

